# Accomadation wanted, May 2012, for 6 months



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

*Accomadation wanted, May 2012, for 6 months, Lake Chapala or Uruapan*

Hi,

I'm Neal.....(Nills, Neo) ...however you want to pronounce it.

I'm currently in the UK, but I'm moving to Mexico mid-May, 2012....I'm looking for a place to rent for about 6 months, near Lake Chapala or Uruapan..( I know, that's a large area to consider) Or somewhere inbetween, it doesn't need to be in either 'city', just in that region.

Nothing Glitzy, or glamorous (although that would be okay)....just clean tidy and safe.....must have internet as I'm self employed and work on-line. Preferable quiet, not on a busy road and not next to a school or dog kennel 

I have excellent credit in both America and Britain. I'm 40's, male, single, no kids or pets. I'm a neat, clutter freak (messy, but not un-hygenic) might be long term if I like it.

I'm very handy and would make a great house-sitter, I can fix almost anything..........I'm not looking for a free ride, but a deal is always appreciated......I can pay some rent in advance of course.

Any suggestions ? (please not what 'you think' I'd prefer, I need the areas I asked about)

Sorry if this is in the wrong Thread or section.......I'm new.

Cheers.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Try VRBO - Vacation Rentals By Owner - or you can contact any of the rental agents in Ajijic/Chapala. I'm using Laguna Realty - Beverly Hunt: she's got a lot of properties.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Try VRBO - Vacation Rentals By Owner - or you can contact any of the rental agents in Ajijic/Chapala. I'm using Laguna Realty - Beverly Hunt: she's got a lot of properties.



I actually did check out the website you suggested and there is a nice place in my budget, too bad it's right near the 44'........I'll give her a ring though.

Thanks for your input .


Anyone else reading, private landlords, feel free to contact me, thanks.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Try VRBO - Vacation Rentals By Owner - or you can contact any of the rental agents in Ajijic/Chapala. I'm using Laguna Realty - Beverly Hunt: she's got a lot of properties.


I just called Laguna real estate, and they put me on hold, then disconnected the call....I called back three more times and every time they just answered the phone with "hello" and then silence......Not even "Hello, Laguna Real Estate".

I explained where I was calling from (England) and what I was looking for (rental at Lake Chapala) but they must have thought it was a prank call......so I won't be using them.....no offence, I've rarely used real estate agents. I look at their websites and then find the owners and contact them myself, it's easy.

Anyhow, I'll just do what I've done in every other country in the past 20 years... I'll find a private rental.... I'll fly down, and get a motel until I find my own place.

Thanks


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hobo said:


> I just called Laguna real estate, and they put me on hold, then disconnected the call....I called back three more times and every time they just answered the phone with "hello" and then silence......Not even "Hello, Laguna Real Estate".
> 
> I explained where I was calling from (England) and what I was looking for (rental at Lake Chapala) but they must have thought it was a prank call......so I won't be using them..
> 
> ...


That's too bad...and wrong - it's their loss, (they have a US phone # 956-517-1175) however, you are very understanding. I can tell you, we were down there and just popped into the office, without an appointment and was met much more courteously. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> That's too bad...and wrong - it's their loss, (they have a US phone # 956-517-1175) however, you are very understanding. I can tell you, we were down there and just popped into the office, without an appointment and was met much more courteously. Best of luck to you.


That's okay, you tried to help.

I did call their American number (956) I used to live in America (also) so I'm pretty familiar with area codes. Funny thing is, I tried Spanish too, granted mine is Castillian (Lazy, Southern Peninsular Spanish) but 'Que', still means Que'....in Castillian, Latin American, Catalonian, Galacian, Adalucian, Cubano, etc.

I'm confident I'll find a place without too much trouble.

Cheers.


----------

